# mosfet en ISIS



## Pablet (May 19, 2010)

Hola, vereis estoy intentando hacer un circuito en isis y quiero que se ajuste lo mas posible a la realidad, pero en mi proyecto estoy utilizando un mosfet de canal N (STx42N65M5), es bastante nuevo y no esta en las librerias de proteus. A cambio he encontrado un mosfet (nmosfet3) que es como si fuera un mosfet generico, y le puedo poner todos los parametros. Principalmente el que me interesa es la Rds(on), pero no la encuentro en las caracteristicas del nmosfet3, hay una que es "source ohmic resistance", y otra "drain ohmic resistance", pongo en las dos el mismo valor?
hay alguna otra solución, me interesa basicamente el circuito de potencia, asi que la forma en que se active el transistor, o otra cosa no me importa mucho.
Un saludo


----------

